# School Locations



## agemechanic03 (Aug 1, 2007)

Just curious if anyone knows of any Judo schools in Germany. I am currently studying Tang Soo Do in Korea and plan on continuing with this training in Germany, but I also want to do a lil bit of training in Judo to go along with my applications of my forms. Any help would be much appreciated. Any websites on locating a school would be helpful too.


----------

